# Alternativköder für Platte



## DasaTeamchef (28. April 2010)

MoinMoin!

Ich wollte mal die Frage nach alternativen Ködern zum Plattfischangeln fragen. Ganz bewußt habe ich die Frage nicht in den bestehenden Tröööt der _besten Köder _gehängt, denn es geht mir um Alternativen.

Bekannt bzw. Erfahrungen habe ich mit:

Wattwürmern, Seeringelwürmern, Tauwürmer, Heringsstücke, Miesmuschel und andere auch. Diverse Arten Garnelen....und das war es dann auch....

Hat mal jemand mit TEBO-Raupen probiert, wie ist es mit Innereien? Oder gar Köderfische (Stichlinge spucken sie ja manchmal aus...und Aalmuttern)? 

Wer hat womit schon mal Erfolg gehabt?


Bin gespannt....


----------



## JoseyWales (28. April 2010)

*AW: Alternativköder für Platte*

Köderfische gehen bestimmt....hatte letztes Jahr eine Platte die einen LEBENDIGEN Tobiasfisch ausspuckte.....
Tebos hören sich interessant an....müsste man direkt mal austesten #6


----------



## stone (28. April 2010)

*AW: Alternativköder für Platte*

kleine Twister mit Pausen über den Sandgrund ziehen,evt.zusätzlich etwas Fischfetzen ,Bauchlappen von Makrele,dran.Mit der Spinnrute auswerfen.Petri


----------



## JuergenS (28. April 2010)

*AW: Alternativköder für Platte*

Zwar noch nicht selber ausprobiert aber schon gesehen: *Tintenfischstreifen.*
 Konnte ich mal bei einem Angelnachbarn auf Fehmarn beobachten. Er hat den Abend auch gut (5 Stück) damit gefangen.
Eigentlich wollte ich das selber auch schon mal ausprobieren aber bin da irgendwie von ab gekommen.


Jürgen


----------



## DasaTeamchef (29. April 2010)

*AW: Alternativköder für Platte*

Vielen Dank schon mal - Tobis hatte ich in meiner Aufzählung vergessen - Tintenfisch könnte tatsächlich ne Alternative sein.....


----------



## DxcDxrsch (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alternativköder für Platte*

also wir haben schon sehr oft mit tintenfisch geangelt.. das einzige was bis bis jetzt damit gefangen wurde is wittling.. alles andere hat das zeug einfach ignoriert...


----------



## SimonHH (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alternativköder für Platte*

als alternativköder für die flachen fällt mir nur noch der buttlöffel ein.soll auch ganz gut klappen damit...#6


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alternativköder für Platte*

Oh Schieter !!! #h

|bigeyes  Seit wann ist der Buttlöffel denn een Köder ??? ...


----------



## macmarco (12. August 2010)

*AW: Alternativköder für Platte*



SimonHH schrieb:


> als alternativköder für die flachen fällt mir nur noch der buttlöffel ein.soll auch ganz gut klappen damit...#6



:q:q:q:q Wo macht man denn da den Haken ran??? :q


----------



## Rosi (16. August 2010)

*AW: Alternativköder für Platte*

Hi, so eine fette Flunder oder einen Steini kannst du auch einfach blinkern. Das ist Glückssache.


----------



## Showtime (11. November 2010)

*AW: Alternativköder für Platte*

kleine stinte sind ne echte bank,
spreche aus erfahrung rund um fehmarn vom kleinboot.
gruß rene`


----------



## Sneep (16. November 2010)

*AW: Alternativköder für Platte*

Hallo,

meine Erfahrungen auf der Ostsee (Alsen, DK) sind ziemlich eindeutig, Wattwurm, Wattwurm, Wattwurm.


Ich habe schon so ziemlich alles versucht, was mir beim Wattwurmfang vor den Kescher kam.


Da waren Seeringelwürmer, Sandgrundeln, Stichlinge, Sandaale, Garnelen, diverse Muscheln usw.

Diese Köder wurden dann überwiegend eingesetzt um den Wattwurmvorrat zu strecken.

Gefischt wurde vom Boot mit Paternoster.

Zum Fang gehören neben diversen Plattfischen häufig Dorsch und Wittling.

Ich habe die alternativen Köder alleine oder in Kombination mit Wattwürmern eingesetzt. Das Ergebnis war mehr als eindeutig.

Nur mit m Seeringelwurm habe  ich ganz vereinzelt einen Fisch gefangen. 

Alle anderen Köder brachten in fast 10 Jahren nicht einen einzigen Fisch!

Das kann in anderen Gebieten der Ostsee  anders sein. Für den Bereich den ich befischt habe, kann ich nur sagen ............

keine Experimente!

sneep


----------



## Mario Goetza (16. November 2010)

*AW: Alternativköder für Platte*

Habe dieses Jahr mal auf Langeland aus Jux am unteren Hacken Forellenteig (Rot) draufgemacht,und es hat funktioniert.Habe mir so gedacht das die Lockperlen ja auch rot sind und der Teig dementsprechend müffelt.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Alternativköder für Platte*

Interessante idee auf jedenfall mit dem Forellenteig


----------



## schleppangler (17. November 2010)

*AW: Alternativköder für Platte*

Moin,

eine wirklich lohnende Alternative zum Wattwurm ist mir bisher noch nicht untergekommen.Weder Fischstückchen noch Seeringler kommen an einen Watti ran.
Wenn man auf Platte aus ist geht ohne Watti`s nichts!
Ich salze meine übriggebliebenen Watti`s ein und dann ab in die Gefriertruhe, diese Köder funzen noch ganz gut das war`s dann aber auch.
Das mit dem Forellenteig werde ich aber mal ausprobieren.

Mfg Kay


----------

